

Joyent: Let my People Have Root - mattculbreth
http://www.joyeur.com/2008/04/08/let-my-people-have-root

======
alex_c
I thought that point was self-evident. If anything, that post suggests to me
that traditional hosting companies are starting to get nervous, if they have
to state the obvious... anyone else read it that way?

~~~
mattculbreth
It's not self evident to me anyway. Which point?

~~~
alex_c
That by going with something like Google's App Engine (or Amazon's solutions,
really) you trade off control for convenience.

The article also implies that control is always better than convenience, which
I don't agree with. But the main point seems to be the tradeoff, which I
thought was obvious.

------
llimllib
I don't care about root if this new service lets me launch all kinds of random
sites and see what sticks. I've had a (Textdrive then) Joyent account for a
long time, and the cost and 3-domain name limit makes it harder for me to try
random things.

------
davidw
> Beyond that, you are locked into their authentication systems, their email
> systems and most importantly, their specific approach to scaling.

Getting "their specific approach to scaling" for free, without having to do
much myself, sounds like a really good deal to me. Scaling stuff up is a pain,
and something a lot of people (myself included) have only taken so far.

